# Hisonotus leucofrenatus (Niger Otto)



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Is anyone else keeping this cool little catfish? I got several from my LFS recently on the advice of a reputable employee. They are the same size as the more common Ottos that we use as algae eaters, but I have found these fish to eat a much larger variety of aglaes than just diatoms.

If you have the opportunity to get some of these fish I highly recommend them. I even had them spawn for me in my 33 gallon tank. 

There are some good pictures on www.planetcatfish.com.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on being able to get them, and then have them spawn for you on top of it.... 

I had some of the Niger's, but for some reason Oto's of any sort are just one of those fish that don't do well for me, so I've quit buying them.
They are beautiful little fish, though.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Is your water on the hard side? I think they prefer more acidic water to thrive.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, it is on the pretty hard side. Maybe that's it. Thanks. 

If I find one of those types of fish that doesn't do well in my tanks, I just don't want to put them through something that isn't right for them.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, I finally got around to taking some decent pictures:

Adult sitting atop some Bacopa sp. 'colorata':









Baby from spawn sitting on an unknown collected species:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Did you get those at AC? I was looking for them the other day and didnt see any


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I got them at Aquarium Center. I was looking for more the other day too, but they started getting in the regular pygmy ottos again. Oh well, maybe I'll set up a tank to try and breed these.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, that is a very cool little fish. I love my ottos. Would love to add these. Will check lfs here in the Dallas area.


----------

